# Ali-Kat's story



## Liz666 (Jul 6, 2008)

One morning, I was getting ready for school and my mum and dad were outside working on his car. I went outside to see what they were doing, then walked back into the house, only to hear something screaming. I looked around, then asked my dad if he could hear it. He did and looked around for it. Then, I saw a tiny little drenched kitten (it had been raining the night before) shivering and curled against the tyre of my brother's car. 

Dad saw her, picked her up, and took her into the house where mum already had a towel waiting and we dried her as much as we could. She was rather still for a stray cat so we figure she must have had some experience with humans. However, she still shrieked so we thought she'd be hungry. We gave her some water a little bit of the dog's pork mince (it was all we could find). She ate her fill then we put her in the laundry with some water and a towel she could lie on. 

Mum, being a dog person she was all for taking it to the pound. She called the pound, and they said they'd give her 7 days till they'd put her down. Mum told dad this but he didn't like the idea of it and was silent all day. Until, mum had to go to work and she put her foot down and said "That's it! I'm taking it to the pound!" Dad kept putting it off cause he is a VERY big softie with animals. Then, he said "The girl's (me) always wanted a cat.." However, this was on the condition that dad got to name her. He called her "Alley" but I added to it and said "Alley Cat!" I thought different spelling would be cute so her name was "Ali-Kat"

So, I got a car and a kitten in three days!

The very next day I took her to the vet with my mother and we told the vet how we found her and such. They informed us that legally we had to surrender Ali; but since we're willing to give her a good home the vet didn't act on it. 

I spent about 2 weeks worth of pay on her then (I work only weekends) and we got her desexed, vaccinated, wormed and microchipped in one day. Mum also had her registered with the Local council so she's 100% legal and ours! All this cost me $204 but luckily mum applied for a desexing voucher, otherwise it would have cost me about $300. 

We've had her for about 3 months now and she loves cuddling up with me on the lounge. She sometimes cuddles with mum and dad too if I'm not home and she just LOVES "helping" me make my bed in the morning. 

Being a first time cat owner, I'd love for any advice anyone has to offer. 

(PS - She is an INDOOR cat. We are harness training her and occasionally take her for little walks in the back and front yards).


----------



## Vespervale (Jul 6, 2008)

What a wonderful story! Looks like your little Ali-Kat has found the purr-fect home! You are a very sweet girl to take her in. I hope you have many, many wonderful years together! (((HUGS to you both--and your mum and dad too!)))


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww! What a nice story. So glad you got to keep her!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So glad you got to keep her! She sounds like a great cat!


----------



## Liz666 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks!

She is a very good cat though she has her fair share of naughty moments. Also, I think she was already litter trained because she knew where the box was and how to use it when she came to us. She's only had one accident but that was because someone carelessly shut the laundry door so she couldn't access her litter tray!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Smart girl!! I'm so glad your mom was over ruled on this issue!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sweet story. May you have a long and happy journey together. Sounds like you were meant to be together!


----------

